# Sdx10 apr12 kit



## Digity8 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm looking at this kit that uses the sdx10, apr12 and bash300 , I'm going to use the smaller box design (1cf) for music and ht , does it matter what shape the box is ? pdf says 14" cube but I want to adjust the shape a bit ...also has anybody around here built one of these ? Thanks !


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Digity8 said:


> I'm looking at this kit that uses the sdx10, apr12 and bash300 , I'm going to use the smaller box design (1cf) for music and ht , does it matter what shape the box is ? pdf says 14" cube but I want to adjust the shape a bit ...also has anybody around here built one of these ? Thanks !



I found this thread http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...1-creative-sound-solutions-sdx10-sub-kit.html

I'd just heard about these recently so dropped in, but don't know anything particular about them. Generally with a given design if you maintain volume you're good to go (altho with a vented/ported you may need to tweak the vent/port), think that maintaining volume applies to a PR build, at least can't think of why it wouldn't.


----------

